# Forum down.....



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2013)

How do we prevent this from happening in the future?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2013)

Statistics,
Threads 34,626 
Posts 1,021,697 
Members 39,063

How many of these are ex-spammers?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2013)

It is hard to say since we have no idea what happened in the first place.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 20, 2013)

Bill said that there were about 30 spammers on all at once Tuesday morning, I guess they crashed it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> How do we prevent this from happening in the future?



Get Horse more involved. 

We are still trying to get some changes done. We mods/admin need some control like we used to have.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 20, 2013)

Clearly need that control back again. Damn the spammers if it was them.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 20, 2013)

Chris, did Horse get it running again or did the internet gremlins go away and it came back online?

I sure hope it was Horse......kinda worried about the guy


----------



## N4521U (Jul 20, 2013)

If you want Control, I'll ask my wife to get involved! She teaches K thru 3!
Ooooo, don't tell her I said that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2013)

Said what mate?

True, honestly worried about the guy, hope that he's ok!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 20, 2013)

Good job getting the forums up and running again guys. 


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Jul 21, 2013)

I wonder, if this forum was like some others that a password would have to be cleared, and returned to the registered email address Before the person can post???? Just wondrin out loud.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 21, 2013)

Just a question, guys. Does anyone know which search modus this forum is using? If it's using the internal indexing, there is a possibillity that the index has become too large, crashing the forum. The current problem with search however seems to indicate an external indexer being used (solr?)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2013)

an error report of 127.0.0.1:3312 indicates a server socket failure...with that high of a number, is the server running out of memory?

I'm not a pro with server-side scripting and database support, but that just had me wondering


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok, which of you guys broke the internet????????


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> How do we prevent this from happening in the future?



pen, paper and snailmail.......


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2013)

Perhaps we should let the general membership know that there is a facebook group they can rally to in the event this happens again (not saying it will, but you and I both know better)

Maybe post the facebook info in the News section of the forum?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not on Facebook, but that is a pretty good idea. I do not recall the forum ever being down as long as this past one.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 21, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> an error report of 127.0.0.1:3312 indicates a server socket failure...with that high of a number, is the server running out of memory?
> 
> I'm not a pro with server-side scripting and database support, but that just had me wondering


no Dave, it means that it looking for a service on the local host which is listening to port 3312. The portnumber has nothing to do with memory. This service could be a solr server or the like that indexes all the data on the website and provides a search engine. But I'm not sure in this case.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2013)

Ahh...gotcha

The bulk of my knowledge on such things is terribly outdated or doesn't extend to the dark mysteries of server stuff...lol


----------



## Marcel (Jul 21, 2013)

I guess someone rebooted the system or restarted Apache, but forgot to restart this service again, which runs apart from apache (hence the port number in the url).


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Perhaps we should let the general membership know that there is a facebook group they can rally to in the event this happens again (not saying it will, but you and I both know better)
> 
> Maybe post the facebook info in the News section of the forum?


I knew the Facebook page existed but all my facebook searches couldn't find it. 
The only thing I kept finding was the old twitter page that Horse doesn't update any more.
https://twitter.com/AoWW2


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2013)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I knew the Facebook page existed but all my facebook searches couldn't find it.
> The only thing I kept finding was the old twitter page that Horse doesn't update any more.
> https://twitter.com/AoWW2
> 
> ...


Friend me and I'll send you an invite to the group:
https://www.facebook.com/GrauGeist


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2013)

Its a Closed Group, thats why.

Anybody experiencing strange [email protected]? I can't access the threads I've started through the quick search function. I keep getting this:

" Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)"

Either through the "My Profile" link or "My Posts" link....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2013)

Yea, I'm getting the same thing.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2013)

Yep it was described by Marcel in another thread what it means


----------



## Marcel (Jul 21, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Yep it was described by Marcel in another thread what it means


no actually in this thread


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2013)

Just a little side note on our problem. Was just reading that Hyperscale was hit by a hacker on July 19th.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2013)

They have never been sleeping....


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nor do I Wojtek. With insomnia, it's usually just me and the spammers here in the wee hours of the morning(my time). Wish I could help banning them as it is frustrating at times watching them spread their crap and not being able to do anything about it. You and the other Mods do a bang up job keeping them at bay and sometimes it looks like you spend half of your time here dealing with them. 

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2013)

That's true Geo. It is the time consuming action. However I hope we can get it sorted out soon. And thank you for you offer and help. 

W~


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Nor do I Wojtek. With insomnia, it's usually just me and the spammers here in the wee hours of the morning(my time). Wish I could help banning them as it is frustrating at times watching them spread their crap and not being able to do anything about it. You and the other Mods do a bang up job keeping them at bay and sometimes it looks like you spend half of your time here dealing with them.
> 
> Geo


It is frustrating to see those a-holes swarming the forum, especially when the mods aren't on hand, but we can actually help by reporting the spammer's posts and it notifies the mods.
Think of it as ground control vectoring the CAP


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> It is frustrating to see those a-holes swarming the forum, especially when the mods aren't on hand, but we can actually help by reporting the spammer's posts and it notifies the mods.
> Think of it as ground control vectoring the CAP



Yup! It helps immensely. One of the first things I do when coming here is check for reports.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh, report I do Chris plus I always send them a "nice " welcome PM. I'm glad no one else can read it lest I get banned.

Geo


----------



## parsifal (Jul 29, 2013)

Just wanted to say the obvious. we still dont seem to have full functionality in the forum. Just letting you guys know


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Fully functional forum? Fully functional? Forum? Us? Here? Fully functional...need to sit down...when were we ever 'fully functional' here!?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2013)

Some of the members are still way more dysfunctional than the forum itself...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2013)

He, he, he ....


----------

